# My most upbeat project video [be prepared to be ready to take on the world!]



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

This video means a lot to me because of how it makes me feel when I watch and listen to it. All of my videos take a huge part of me to produce. There is a lot of blood, sweat and tears to make our full-monty projects happen to my standard. So when I can look back at this video and get pumped for the next one I know it hit the spot for me, personally.

Hopefully, it can stir up some good vibes for my UK mates.

Full-monty on the Model X included:
·New car prep & decontaminated
·Emblems removed for seamless PPF wrap
·Paint correction
·Full-body paint protection film wrap
·Modesta BC-04 over the body/film
·Wheel-off detail/coating with Modesta BC-06(not pictured) + Modesta BC-08
·Full body programmed infra-red curing process
·Blackvue 2-channel hardwire installation with forward camera wires tucked into mirror channel


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Great video and results - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great vid, and an excellent job. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Great video again, I saw the other one earlier today and that was class too. I can appreciate these must take a lot of effort and passion to make and the finished edits are well worth it.

Out of interest where do you source the music from and what cameras and other gear do you use?


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Great video and results - thanks for sharing :thumb:





Cookies said:


> Great vid, and an excellent job.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas



R30 said:


> Great video again, I saw the other one earlier today and that was class too. I can appreciate these must take a lot of effort and passion to make and the finished edits are well worth it.
> 
> Out of interest where do you source the music from and what cameras and other gear do you use?


I appreciate the kind words and yes, it requires a lot of effort to make these. The actual work takes significantly longer due to the time needed to get the shots and the post editing work is a complete drag. The M4 video likely cost me about 30+ hours total and the McLaren video maybe 40'ish.

I shoot with a lot of stuff now...maybe about $20,000+ of gear I've purchased over the years. You can learn about some of it in this video:


----------

